# Shimano RX 100 v. 105



## SF Climb (Jul 28, 2004)

Did the 105 group replace the RX 100 group, or is 105 considered a step up or down from RX 100?


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

SF Climb said:


> Did the 105 group replace the RX 100 group, or is 105 considered a step up or down from RX 100?


I think the 105 grouppo was introduced one year before the RX 100 disappeared, but I could be wrong with that. Basically it did replace it, but it is also a step up, and a rather large one if I'm correct. My bike came with RX100, and the same model one year later came with 105 - go figure.


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

*RX100 vs 105sc*

RX100 and 105*sc* (not 105) were essentially the same 8-speed group, the difference being only in finish. RX100 had a polished finish, while 105sc had a painted greenish/goldish finish. Otherwise, the components appear to have been identical. RX100 was dropped when Shimano went to 9-speed, dropping the "sc" from 105 and replacing the (lower, 7-speed) RSX and (105sc equiv) RX100 groups with (8-speed) Sora and (9-speed) Tiagra, and 105 got a polished finish.


----------

